# BMW Business CD Radio Upgrade



## fullcombat (Mar 27, 2005)

Does the BSW Business Radio have Blue Tooth Capabilities? 

The car currently has an Alpine CD Receiver, upgraded Mids in the front (Focal) and 4 channel Amp from Eclipes (EA 4200).

I am looking to purchase the BSW Business Radio as I wanted the stock look back. Any issues with capabilities or issues with the Amp I have.

I have a 2002 BMW..

Thanks

Mike


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

fullcombat said:


> Does the BSW Business Radio have Blue Tooth Capabilities?
> 
> The car currently has an Alpine CD Receiver, upgraded Mids in the front (Focal) and 4 channel Amp from Eclipes (EA 4200).
> 
> ...


yeah
see my DIY:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=430262


----------



## fullcombat (Mar 27, 2005)

Great...thanks for the info...

Mike


----------

